# removal of foreign body maxilla



## hbair99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Patient suffered facial trauma and a tooth was pushed into the maxilla.  Dr. wants to do a removal of foreign body (tooth where it doesn't belong), debridement of maxilla and sinus closure?  Any suggestions for cpt codes?  Would the sinus closure be included in the removal of tooth, since this often happens even after a routine tooth extraction?  Possibly unlisted codes?  11044 is bone debridement, but not sure what may be bundled?  Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jul 29, 2017)

The code you are wanting is actually a HCPCS Level II that is NOT in AAPC's HCPCS book this year, but is still a valid code:

*Code D7241* - Removal of impacted tooth - completely bony, with unusual surgical complications.​
HCPCS notes for this code states: 

_Most or all of crown covered by bone; unusually difficult or complicated due to factors such as nerve dissection required, separate closure of maxillary sinus required or aberrant tooth position. _​
So, this would encompass the entire procedure you are describing.  You will want to check your payer policies as they can be very picky in their requirements, but many of them provide medical coverage for traumatic dental injuries and list this HCPCS code as a covered code.   There is not a comparable CPT code for this procedure.

Hope that helps!


----------

